# FHORA Race #10 Results - 11/19/11



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

FHORA Race #10 – Land O’ Lakes – 11/19/11

Fourteen racers came to Land O’ lakes for the final race of the 2011 season. Three of the four titles were yet to be settled. Darin’s track has the longest straight away on the FHORA circuit. Welcome back to Darin, Tiffany, Dan M., and Tom who have not raced in several months.

The first race of the day was the IROC Cobra Magnatraction race. This race brought back fond memories of racing Magnatractions in the late 70’s. Craig edged out Clayton by one lap! Thanks Ed for the beautifully prepared cars. The race results are as follows:

Craig Reynolds 53
Clayton St. Clair 52
Ed Delfin 49
Darin Garner 48
Robbie Offutt 47
Danny Mayer 46
Dan Mc Cleary 46
Mark Defazio 45
Tom Clark 45
Leo Belleville 44
Steve Bowman 44
Jimmie Parris 39
Tiffany Garner 39
Robert Pullen 31

The next race of the day was the Pro-Am Super Stock. Leo was two points ahead of Jimmie for the season championship. Darin was definitely the person to beat. He turned some incredible laps in practice. When the smoke cleared Darin pulled out a one lap victory over Leo. The complete race results are as follows:

Darin Garner 171
Leo Belleville 170
Mark Defazio 163
Danny Mayer 152
Tiffany Garner 145
Jimmie Parris 144
Robert Pullen 113

Leo takes the season championship with Jimmie finishing second, and Danny Mayer third.

The next race of the day was the Pro Super Stock. Clayton was one point ahead of Craig in this class for the season championship. Robbie turned some incredible laps in practice. This was his home track and he was here to win. Robbie won the race with Clayton in second, and Ed in third. The complete race results are as follows:

Robbie Offutt 188
Clayton St. Clair 182
Ed Defin 180
Craig Reynolds 179
Dan Mc Cleary 170
Tom Clark 166
Steve Bowman 158

Clayton takes the season championship with Craig finishing second, and Robbie in third.

The 6 ohm Modified race was up next. The winner of this class had already been decided. Darin in practice was blazingly fast and looked to be tough to beat. Danny Mayer also turned in some great laps in practice. Darin smoked the field winning by 13 laps! Danny was second and Leo was third. Tiffany wins the award for the greatest effort of the day. She started by losing the front axle, then the pinion, followed by the crown gear, and she finally threw the rear axle. Due to the help of a great pit crew, she was still running at the end of the race! The complete race results are as follows:

Darin Garner 212
Danny Mayer 199
Leo Belleville 194
Mark Defazio 180
Jimmie Parris 167
Robert Pullen 167
Tiffany Garner 155

Leo takes the season championship with Jimmie finishing in second, and Danny in third.

The last race of the day was the 3 Ohm Modified. Robbie was leading Clayton by one point for the season championship. Robbie was extremely fast throughout practice. Robbie was on his home track and driving like a man with a mission! Robbie turned some blazingly fast laps during the race. I was watching the last NASCAR race on Sunday and I thought I was watching a replay of the 3 ohm race. Robbie and Clayton looked a lot like Tony and Carl on the track. Clayton drove a great race, but just did not have enough to catch Robbie. The complete race results are as follows:

Robbie Offutt 252
Clayton St. Clair 241
Craig Reynolds 235
Ed Delfin 231
Tom Clark 226
Dan Mc Cleary 217
Steve Bowman 186

Robbie takes the season championship with Clayton finishing second, and Craig third.

See everyone next year at the Winternationals at theraceway.biz!


----------

